# 1st Annual PFF Bluewater Blitz



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

After overwhelming participation in this year PFF Redfish Regatta I got to drinkin and thought,what about the folks that bluewater fish and ain't got the money to enter the big dollar tournaments that happen in our area. Since about 90% of the field got our azzes handed to us during the regatta by the winning teams(Team Bucked up N Wild,Swim Team Gladys and Team Erectile Dysfunction). Which reminds me,just don't see enough bald guys with sideburns these days. oke. I came up with this concept tourney that i'm looking for input on since we STINK at inshore fishing. A one day shoot-out for Dolphin(Mahi-Mahi),Wahoo and Amberjack(gotta keep the bottombumpers in it) for biggest fish. This would obviously be a KILL tournament to weigh-in the biggest fish unless someone has a better idea or ain't got the stomach to sink the steel where it belongs. Figuring an entry fee of $30 buck to keep it cheap with payouts for biggest fish in each catagory(no second best in this one) That amounts to lets say 10 boats which = $100 per catagory for the winner. Why so cheap ya ask,well if we're going fishing for these things anyways than why not make it fun and have a party afterwards. :letsdrink Thinking about mid-summer around the end of July or early August depending on what the "H" season has in store for us this year.



Now I know some of the inshore guys are gonna start whining but I don't want to hear it. I fished a Redfish tourney(see previous thread for results) and Capt. John Rivers landed a 50lb. Wahoo on his bay boat 2 yrs. ago so anything is possible(cool pics by the way with the trolling motor in the background). Obviously we all want to have a great time and catch fish so I was thinking about a Captains meeting to make the call on whether it's a go or not or to reschedule the event. It would be Captains choice with no start time(leave after the Captains meeting if ya like) with return to the scales by 5pm. Was also thinking about a photo contest bonus prize. Best pic of a "Lit-Up" fish or Best action shot on the water will make those shutter bugs work there butts off. Hopefully I can get some help from previous tournament directors (JimT) on shirts and input from yall on what to do to make this happen. I think it will be a fun event and easy on the wallet. Of course there will be Trash Talkin involved,wouldn't be the same PFF without it. Heres some concept autistic drawings that I came up with for the shirts.





Pocket Emblem









Back Design











Of course these are not the same quality that would be on the shirts and the fact that I only has a couple beers during the design stages. Also hope Chris will allow the use of the PFF logo for these shirts. Don't want to make anyone mad so thats why this whole thing in the infant stages of development. So again,what do yall think? Feedback needed! Oh and can one of yall please resize these pics before I punt this POS computer across the bayou! :hoppingmad


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

dan, if you're so dead set on losing money you can just paypal it to me


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Cocaine is a helluva drug!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jeff but I need someone to resize the originals so we don't have to scroll from here to friggin Bermuda! Josh,just use my paypal account buddy. My username is DeadBeatDan666. :shedevil


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

im in dan it would be fun. Just need to get together and work on the rules just make it likea big boat tourney. Just make it to size limits on meat fish 20lbs is a good number


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (2/23/2009)* depending on what the "H" season has in store for us this year.


what's that? :nonono

secondly, if were havin a bluewater trash talking contest, count me in.

thirdly, i would buy like 10 of those tshirts if you actually used that logo. especially if they came in long-sleeved versions. it's like a mahi with huge wolf teeth. except the fish already have "x's" on their eyes, which is usually indicative of dead fish. clearly those fish are still alive!! i know you did that in good humor but i totally think you should go with it. im a team captain and i pick scott brown, chris hood, chris vecsey, and maybe chris sherrill to fetch me a cold beer. we'll call it chris cubed.

fifthly, your suggested species category indicates those of yall that have tendencies to head east. no yellowfin on the category? also, is there a prize for most beer consumed per boat; or a prize perhaps for boat with the hottest chick on it?

oh and we pick wade and keithtoo. i gotta have someone to tell me life lessons and stories.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bonita dan (2/23/2009)* depending on what the "H" season has in store for us this year.
> ...




In that case I'll take myles, jeff, alex, and steve and dickie kaiser. i'll just sit at the dock and count my money while they fish


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm totally serious about this Woody. The Artwork is just a rough draft of what the shirts would look like in my own mind. I need everyones opinion on if they think this kind of tourney would work. We have a redfish regatta,an unofficial shark tourney but nothing in the bluewater catagory. I think theres like one or two bluewater guys left here not including myself. Help me out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/23/2009)*
> In that case I'll take myles, jeff, alex, and steve and dickie kaiser. i'll just sit at the dock and count my money while they fish


that's horseshit. that's like bluewater dream team right there. i think that excedes the salary cap.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

In that case I'll take myles, jeff, alex, and steve and dickie kaiser. i'll just sit at the dock and count my money while they fish 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblPostSignature>_________________ 

Josh

Better bring some hearing protection if Dickies on the boat!!!<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (2/23/2009)* I think theres like one or two bluewater guys left here not including myself. Help me out.


hmm....well if you dont count all the venice guys, and you dont count the guys that regularly bottom fish (recess? ) i think that leaves team marlana (woodley, disanto, caspr) and maybe a few others. some fierce competition building here. pretty sure blood will be shed over this tournament; and i dont mean just fish blood.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

come on tony, you know that i live right beside him. Him and steve are actually the ones that taught me how to cobia and billfish so i've been on the boat with him plenty and have listened to many many tirades. After 15 years of being neighbors the loudness doesn't bother me anymore


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerbil Dan,

Shirts are EASY... take your idea to Cliff at Big Rhino. If you bring your own artwork they will simply charge you for the printed shirts.

If you bring an idea, he can probably do all the artwork... there's probably a charge, but you can fold it in to the price of the shirts.

I'm in, as long as I can get off work.

Jim


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Throw in tuna as a category. The shirts would be perfect with a tuna on them.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

A meat fish tournament with a tag & release division for bills might increase the entrys. Most PFF members don't have the range to run to theCanyon or Steps for a days fishing.A bluewater event is a good idea.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

ajfishn....i kinda sorta think thats whats at the bottom of the triangle of fish. but i've seen 3 year olds finger paint better than dan can draw. so who knows what it is


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/23/2009)*ajfishn....i kinda sorta think thats whats at the bottom of the triangle of fish. but i've seen 3 year olds finger paint better than dan can draw. so who knows what it is


lol the least ballyhoo dan can do is draw some sickle fins on that tuna


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the t-shirt input Jim,knew you'd come thru. Thought about the tuna catagory but during the warmer months Blackfin would be about the only thing in range of the smaller boat guys and not many of them have the means to tag and release a billfish or should I say would never think they would have the opportunity so.(Some of us know different) Oh and Josh taught me everything I know about drawing,thanks buddy!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (2/23/2009)*Thought about the tuna catagory but during the warmer months Blackfin would be about the only thing in range of the smaller boat guys and not many of them have the means to tag and release a billfish or


so? they dont have to bet in those categories then.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Dan,

Perhaps a separate buy-in for billfish... I don't know the "verification" rules for tag and release. I'm sure there's some procedure.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Dan,

You'll also need an "official" scale...

I think the big Bogagrips are good to 50 pounds. I've got a hanging scale good to 100 pounds... it's certainly not official, but it'd work in a pinch.

Jim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jim t (2/23/2009)*Dan,
> 
> Perhaps a separate buy-in for billfish... I don't know the "verification" rules for tag and release. I'm sure there's some procedure.
> 
> Jim


hand on the leader!! video supported evidence, of course.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a tuna print and a mahi print that you can use for the shirts.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jim t (2/23/2009)*Dan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Video camera or tournament sanctioned judge on the boat. Wasn't trying to make this thing to complicated but haha,look where I'm digging. :banghead The Pinfish classic is starting to sound real good about now. At least the kids will kind of behave and have FUN,heck they'll probably even chant my name when its all over and done with,Dan,Dan,Dan.Dan,hoorah! :mmmbeer


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i too have a tuna and mahi print. pastel on black

oh ya...he also paints.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

dammit I needs a bote already :reallycrying


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bonita dan (2/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jim t (2/23/2009)*Dan,
> ...


Dan,

I think the chant would be more like... "DAMN, DAMN, DAMN, DAMN,... Mommy, that man is SCARY!!!"

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If theres not already a tournament whatever weekend this is I'll play deckhand for somebody if they want. Id be glad to take some more of yalls money!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Monkey Boat only?????:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I know none of yall know me butI would definately be in for this type of tournament....as long as yall dont mind a couple of mississippi boys coming and taking allyalls money.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DonkeyWrangler18 (2/23/2009)*I know none of yall know me butI would definately be in for this type of tournament....as long as yall dont mind a couple of mississippi boys coming and taking allyalls money.


In a 29 inch regulator? Sorry if I dont feel threatened


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good Dan, I've alwayswanted to havemore friendly forum tournaments with parties afterwards. Justkeep it simple or it will never happen.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

If blue water comes closer than 90 miles this year, I'm in! I think a seperate buy-in for blues and tuna wouldn't be a bad idea. Is there a prize for largest fish caught in the tournament? (Out of the original 3 species only) Where are we having this shindig?

Bob


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

hey wade this sounds interesting......


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan,

Count HammerTime in. Keep it simple. Meat fish only. YFT would be tough that time of year for a one day tourney. We'll be in the Keys chasin lobster the last week of July, so we would prefer a different week. Maybe Scott could get Island Cove for the weigh in????/ 

WayneO


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan

count me in.. but yeah keep it simple, and island cove sounds good to me.. 

rich


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Like WayneO said we will be there if you don't have it the last week of July. we'll be in Big Pine Key.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (2/24/2009)*hey wade this sounds interesting......



no way i already called him



> *The Blue Hoo (2/23/2009)*
> 
> oh and we pick wade and keithtoo. i gotta have someone to tell me life lessons and stories.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

someone one here the other day said they couldnt find any 38 special ammo ,well jimmys in ft walton has some think they have 5 boxes left when i got mine they do not have any 380


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

aw half pint dan if you fish blue water any better than the redfish regatta you need to stay at home and eat you geritol cuz you suk bad and you can count me in if i am not in the great white north pike and musky fishing


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *atlast740 (2/24/2009)*someone one here the other day said they couldnt find any 38 special ammo ,well jimmys in ft walton has some think they have 5 boxes left when i got mine they do not have any 380


Ipersonally use a fishing rod in a tournament...... wrong thread bone head!!!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

very sorry mullet head , but caption said general discussion. i want bother u again if u cant read between the lines, some people can b complete asses and if that shoe fits wear it mullet head


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

If we do the weigh in at OB Marina that puts us that much closer to the rigs.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*that puts us that much closer to the rigs.




i think only a few of us would be headed west. oh well, i am countin on winnin any calcutta money i put into the tuna category seeing as how most people are not gonna be fishing for them. a break even day is much better than a losing day!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*If we do the weigh in at OB Marina that puts us that much closer to the rigs.


I don't think everyone who wants to play is allowed at OB Marina.oke


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we need a PFF cobia tourny also!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*If we do the weigh in at OB Marina that puts us that much closer to the rigs.
> ...


now that's funny right there joe.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *JoeZ (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*If we do the weigh in at OB Marina that puts us that much closer to the rigs.
> ...


Haha touche' good point!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (2/24/2009)*
> ...




thats funny right ther i dont care who ya are. LMAO


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*that puts us that much closer to the rigs.
> ...


You better drop that break even mentality if you're fishing with me Woody haha


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (2/24/2009)*we need a PFF cobia tourny also!


DING DING DING

Thats a winner right there. Allows us small boats to come play.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *off route II (2/24/2009)*hey wade this sounds interesting......


My nose is twitching as I am typing....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Mullet Hunter,be nice to Frank! Thats all I'm gonna say about that. Thanks guys for the interest so far. Got some phone calls and PM's that where really helpful. Still trying to work out a lot,and I do mean a lot of details. Not to sure about the Tuna and Billfish tagging Calcuttas yet(don't want to be crucified if I screw it up) but there ain't no rules that say yall can't place a gentlemens bet between yourselves. Keep the feedback coming though. I do appreciate it and hope this thing works out. Wouldn't mind seeing a bay boat win over one of the sportfisherman battlewagons though. Man the Sh!t that they would talk. :doh


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about a payout for everything tell me what ya think

Wahoo-

1st $250

2nd $100

3rd $ 50

Dolphin-

1st-$250

2nd- $100

3rd- $50

Tuna-

1st-$250

2nd- $100

3rd- $50

Biggest Fish 

$250

Calcuta

Wahoo-

$25

$50

$100

Dolphin

$25

$50

$100

Tuna

$25

$50

$100

Tag and release 

$25

$50 

$100

All release would have to be on video with a tournament Designated object given at captains meeting

This is on if we had 20 boats $72.50 per boat


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

helluva idea dan. i bet i can talk hitman, little hitman, tide in knots, and mg cook into entering this fiasco... i mean tournament. it really sounds like it would be a blast.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Shane. Got to get ahold of Brad and find out where he got that good ant-acid while he did the first Miller Lite. Man,my hats off to those that put these things together. What a fiasco,I mean tourney. Wasn't expecting this kind of interest.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

"Interest" don't pay the bills hondo. Good Luck.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

it'd be nice if you time it towhen the clean blue water is pushed up close. whenever that is, last year sucked for clean water.makes fishin alot easier for the small boat folks.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tide In Knots (2/24/2009)*"Interest" don't pay the bills hondo. Good Luck.


kinda sounds like someone speaking from experience. i think mrs. sauers plays a large part of keeping brad sane during tournament prep time. 

whatcha think brad? think we can talk bobby into going out deep to hook up some big pelagics?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Dan means this to be a "Gentlemen plus Dan" kinda tourney.

He's looking to include as MANY boats as possible. Most of us will run to the Edge, or a few more miles to the 131 Hole and the Elbow.

So Mahi, Wahoo, and AJs are the species of choice.

(AJs ONLY because if the fishing sucks we can move slightly inshore and get a chance at a winning fish)

I think the Big Boaters can have there own bets on Billfish or Tuna, but they'll need to police themselves. Make their own bets, etc.

I like his idea... I'd like it if the true offshore guys took it upon themselves to deal with billfish and tunas... a SEPARATE Calcutta would be GREAT.

Dan wants a tournament for the average Jim... the big boats can enter, probably win too...

But he's not interested in dealing with "tag and release"

Not that it can't be done, but don't expect Dan to do the grunt work. 

Jim


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

BD,

You may want to consider earlier in the season to have a better shot at blue water closer (which is relative) to the beach. May is usually a good wahoo runwith late July and August having potential for blue water being 100+ miles offshore--you never know. Memorial day weekend is always a good time to head south (no smart as# comments), but the OB tourney will be that weekend. 

Here's a little preview of our anticipated weigh in for the tourney:


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Well if you are afraid of the big boats make it 35 and under tourney .


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Memorial day weekend is always a good time to head south (no smart as# comments), 

****.....oke


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Least he didn't say he was gonna head down a hole.....


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluewater doesnt include Amberjack but if ya want them why not put grouper, trigger, snapper, kings, spanish, and bonita in it also. Then Dan should call it The PFF Fishing Rodeo


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

165 degrees....staight for the NIPPLE!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jim,that's the direction I was headed. Thanks Jeff for taking the time to come up with a payout schedule,know your busy and all,tanning! Didn't want this thing to blow up into a national event but thats the direction I see it headed. I don't have the financial backing to provide a venue,catering,dancing girls and what not to make this into a three ring circus,sorry. Was just looking for a friendly bluewater tourney amongst members who talk the talk and see if they can walk the walk. I have enough headaches in my life and handling thousands if not millions of dollars of yalls money is not high on my priority list right now. Heck,that much cash in my hands and yall would be calling me Dan Rodriques,El Presidente of Guatamala. :shedevil So lets keep it simple for the first year and take it to another level next year and beyond.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan- Keep in mind you can't make everyone happy. Make it easy on yourself the first time around and build on it from your experiences. Don't try to do too much. Do what works best for you and let the chips fall where they may.

Shane- Bobby can be bribed with beer and gas money. No worries.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jim t your wisdom shines! big boats welcome, it would make a small boat wineven sweeter. dont snub the fish of pain, mr. aj has my respect and he grills up nicely.:hungry :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

right on dan! drunk minds think alike!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

proud, functioning alcoholic

mark :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Brad,I know you speak from experience. Look forward to your next go round with the Miller Lite. Had a blast last year.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (2/24/2009)*Well if you are afraid of the big boats make it 35 and under tourney .


29 and under monkey boat rules sounds good.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay,here's my thinking.



1st place Dolphin: $?

1st place Wahoo: $?

1st place AJ: $?

Bonus prize: Best pic of Lit-Up fish,jumping fish,fish biting crewman ankle,etc. Barry Cole has to pay extra since he actually knows WTF hes doing with a camera.



Entry fee: $50 bucks per boat(no boat size minimum or maximum)



Captains meeting and weigh-in location to be determined at a later date.

Calcuttas in All Catagories:

$25

$50

$100

Think your a great wahoo fisherman,than prove it!



Calcuttas for Tunas and Billfish T&R are between boat Captains(We don't wanna know nothin)



Shirts are at cost+ 2 bucks extra to cover bonus prize for picture bonus. Steel or film,it's your call. Extra blood on the deck or deckhand don't matter,pays the same. 



Any extra funds will be donated to the PFF in Chris Coutures name and dispersed to the forum for maintenance or to a charity or resource(RFRA,etc) of his choice.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

DAN,

A GREAT start... 

Jim


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I need to sell more stuff and get a boat!!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

you can count me in and just pm me if you need any help with the tournament at all.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *WayneO (2/24/2009)*BD,
> 
> 
> 
> ... consider earlier in the season to have a better shot at blue water closer (which is relative) to the beach. May is usually a good wahoo run.....




Ditto - Right after the Cobia ease up in early May. not so many T-Storms for boats with no cover and no "H"'s to worry about.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *MULLET HUNTER (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Run (2/24/2009)*Well if you are afraid of the big boats make it 35 and under tourney .
> ...


I bet Woody outfishes you if said tournament actually happens.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm still not convinced that woody actually fishes oke


----------



## safepro (Sep 25, 2008)

I am new to the forum and hope i don't screw this up. I think you have a grat idea. I have fished the Carrabelle area for years and been surprised at how differnat condintions are here. This would give us "newbies" a chance to get to know other more experienced anglers and learn a few secerts to fiching this area.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (2/24/2009)*
> ...


Outfish who? i know you arent talking about me :bpts


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

when this shit hitting the fan


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (2/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*
> ...




jeff lets get our crew together...you work on alex and myles, and i'll work on steve and dickie


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dugf007 (2/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Team Bluewater Hunter thinking about getting in on this Duggie?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*If we do the weigh in at OB Marina that puts us that much closer to the rigs.
> ...


Why would someone not be allowed at OBM Joe??


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (2/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (2/24/2009)*
> ...




Ican answer that one.....if you want.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (2/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (2/26/2009)*
> ...




Do it! 

And don't do this tournament the last two weekends of May, I'm wrapped up with other tournaments and I plan to give this a shot. you want a class boat? How about 17 feet?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hebegb (2/23/2009)*dammit I needs a bote already :reallycrying




OK - if you weren't whinnin' I wouldn't say it but ... go ask that socialist jackass you helped put in office for a new boat since you were obviously oppressed by the last administration and can't/won't/couldn't/shouldn't get one yourself. oke



As for the dates make it before the daily thunderstorms come rolling in (Mid -June)



Cheers and great idea.

Stressless


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

not sure what i will be fishing on but i work every other week if you do it on my week off i think i could wrangle up a boat to fish on........


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We need dates we got an allstar crew lineing up. Talked to a couple of old friends from down south and they said they might be in. just need dates?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bonita dan (2/23/2009)* I think theres like one or two bluewater guys left here not including myself. Help me out.
> ...


Capt Gene,

It seems someone may not want to count you!!! :baby Why wouldn't you be counted? :nonono


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a thought,... Orange Beach Marina will require an Alabama fishing license for all.

We "monkey boaters" don't play in Alabama much.

That's getting into the "too big of a pain in the buttto participate" category. Dan wants MAXIMUM participation. A trip to the 131 hole and back is somehard earned cash for alot of us.

I'd vote for Ft. Mcrae with an "unofficial" scale or even better Island Cove. Though I'm not sure about boat slip availability there and water depth makes Ft McRae a problem for the big boats.

Trying to keep the KISS principal in mind.

Jim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (2/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (2/23/2009)*
> ...


I dont understand it either but i just look past that , oh well if we arent wanted then we wont play.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

jimt you know that(KISS) is to hard for halfpint dan to use


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeing jimt's post caused me to think of the upcoming Bill Hargreaves Tournament held each year by the Grand Lagoon Yacht Clublocated on Big Lagoon offGulf Beach Highway. The location is ideal for access to Ft. McCrae and Pensacola pass. The tournament is well organized and attracts several hundred people each year. There is an official weigh-in, prizes, and a reasonable entry fee. The Captain's meeting kicking off the tournament as well as the awards ceremony/fish cookout is always fun. 

I am a member of the GLYC and have participated in the Hargreaves tournament numerous times. It is a lot of fun and would allow PFF to particiapte in a fun tournament with minimal effort and cost. Just thought I would mention this for consideration of the PFF family!!!

The website foir the tournament is: http://tools.tsecom.net/bhfr/ :usaflag


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright Ladies,Gentleman and heathins. We're looking at a Aug.1st tournament date. This will fall between the Outcast Blue Marlin Classic and Mega Shark tournaments. Thats Saturday for some that can't read a calendar! oke Date is still kind of up in the air right now since I haven't heard back from a friend in OB about their tourney dates just yet. I want to get everyone involved in this thing if possible and not interfere with other local tournaments. On a side note,I don't want my sarcasm towards Woody to reflect on whos invited to participate. I hope everyone will come out to play and have a good time cause thats what its all about anyways. FUN! Gene,hope to see you and the crew of the Purple People Eater out there. Please Stand by for further updates,thanks.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Tournament. Did you say Monkey Boat? May have to show you 2 trick ponies some new tricks!! I'll have to check my tour. schedule for this one. Never caught anyone of the species in the tournament. Help me out what does A.J. stand for? shouldn't it be J.D. J.B. . 

Don't need no weight in aat O.B. , they got enough problems already. The true Blue Water guys can launch thier dingy to get to Ft. Mcrea, hell make em earn it. 

I will keep up with new info. as it is posted. Sure need to check these three species off my "need to catch" list. Will I need to fish offshore? Some one said 'The Edge" the only edge I know is the edge of the Bridge and it's been gone for a while now.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dan an invite from you means we are in dates permiting. Sounds like a good time ,hope we can all get out catch a few fish and have some stories to tell. We dont care what the targets are dolphin, wahoo, billfish , amberjack, grouper it doesnt matter. either way we will be pulling on something. Well gotta run got to go get ready to fish tommorrow.

TIM


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (3/3/2009)*Dan an invite from you means we are in dates permiting. Sounds like a good time ,hope we can all get out catch a few fish and have some stories to tell. We dont care what the targets are dolphin, wahoo, billfish , amberjack, grouper it doesnt matter. either way we will be pulling on something. Well gotta run got to go get ready to fish tommorrow.
> 
> TIM


Uh Oh!!! Can we restrict them to 26ft? :banghead

Wait, I think they have caught Swordfish from their 26ft Hydra Sports!!! :doh Heres my money Recess. :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim,your on the right track man. It's all about a great time fishing,BS'in and hey,a few bucks ain't to bad either during these trying times. Hope to see you,Gene,Admiral Hallsey and the rest of your crew in it.

Scott(Runoth Dover my own toes),One more outburst like that my friend and you will be responsable for 10lbs.of shrimp for the boil afterwards. :letsdrink


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE don't be scared! Run Dover don't be intimadated by the big go-fast boats! I have out-fished them kind of boats more than once. I fish out of a 35yr. old 20ft. boat, with a max speed of 38mph. in the River going down stream lite as hell.Sounds like you want to throw in the towel already. Don't be scared. They may be able to get there fast , but gettin done is another story. Although there are some go-fasters that can get it done. Most can not.. Just my $.02 on the go-fast boats. I will go for a Grouper Category. Heck I ain't never caught no Grouper. Need to check this species off my "need to catch" list.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not scared Water Primate, just facing reality. You should try it... (My boat will do 38mph) ON A TRAILER!!!!!I'm gonna give Recess my money and Bonefish Dan is going to make me bring the shrimp!!! :banghead 

I got my ringer for the Redfish Regatta, just turn out to be the Sheepshead ringer. :doh So next Sheepshead tournament you all are TOAST!!!! :hoppingmad Thanks Pomp they fried up very good!!! :bowdown

So I need a Blue water ringer..................................... I know:










Oh wait, He's probably fishing with Capt Rich so he can...... (These pictures are great!!!)










Capt Rich, you are a great Captain.... :clap

Gonna post for a Blue Water Ringer in the ?????? section :banghead

I know I'll go as an OFFICIAL and ride with the PURPLE PEOPLE EATERS... er,I meanFISH EATERS and then I'll learn something (Maybe) :letsdrink

So water Ape, I am going to be in the running!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

how about doing this tourny on the weekend of the 13th of june i dont know of any other tournys that weekend


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (2/24/2009)*Well if you are afraid of the big boats make it 35 and under tourney .






Good call, Jeff. I See where you're going with that.





Dan, you should consider having this as early in the year as possible. Chances are, if you wait until August, blue water will be out of range for small boats/day trips.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *Midnight Run (2/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/24/2009)*
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response....just got home from a boat delivery from Key West to Orange Beach. I was talking to MULLET HUNTER not to you. Sorry for the confusion there haha.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not go ahead and drop it to 21' and be done with it. Biggest AJ wins....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (3/4/2009)*Why not go ahead and drop it to 21' and be done with it. Biggest AJ wins....




Dan you know you are doing good when the Mods start whinnin' and quibbling.... oke



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope... Just thinking where that big jack (still) is...


----------

